# Dtv converter box



## scorman (Jun 3, 2009)

I've hooked up the box and try to scan for channels it says I have no signal and then when I check the signal strength on the box it's skipping all over the place it'll go from 2, 34, 56, 95..... do I not have it hooked up correctly? Or do I have the wrong antenna?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

The new boxes work with the UHF antenna.
Its the circular one.
If you have a longer wire or can get it closer to a door or window try to put the antenna there and see if the signal gets better.
As for jumping around it may be that those are the available channels in your area.


----------

